# MTB Advice



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi guys,

I just want a bit of advice on which bike to go for.

I did have my heart set on a Cube Acid 2012 in Black but I can't seem to find one.

I will be using the bike for a mixture of off road and pavements bridle ways etc.

There are a few bikes I have my eye on.

Carrera Fury - http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_810735_langId_-1_categoryId_165499

I was drawn to this more so than the others in Halfords. The guy said in his opinion, its a slightly better bike than the Boardman Comp. It also has the Avid Elixer brakes, which he said is better than a lot of the normal ones.

Boardman Comp - http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_777775_langId_-1_categoryId_165499

I've not got a lot to say about this really. It looks nice, but is there a lot more spec than the Fury?

Voodoo Hoodoo - http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_786865_langId_-1_categoryId_165499

I am aware this bike gets rave reviews for the price etc. Having seen the bike, I honestly don't like the looks. Although if the others I have mentioned are not worth the extra, then I may be able to overcome this.

Fuji Nevada 1.0 - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/fuji/nevada-10-2012-mountain-bike-ec031300

Just a another one I spotted while browsing. Although not got very good reviews by bike radar.
_______________________________________

So, which has the best spec for the money?

Are there any other bikes I should consider around that price bracket?


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuji Nevada 1.0 - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/fuji/nevada-10-2012-mountain-bike-ec031300

The other link isn't working for me :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Is now :thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

ive got the 29er version of the voodoo hoodoo and its a cracking bike. Infact the 26 inch model has better forks, brakes and chainset and was voted one of the best buys for sub £500 in the mbr and bike radar.

have a look on gumtree and ebay for people who got them on bike2work scheme and havnt bothered with them. I got mine for £250 off gumtree and it had only been ridden 4 times and was 6 months old.

to be honest you cant really go wrong these days for that money just get the one with the best offer


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

As above with Gumtree etc, people try to recapture their younger days and buy a bike only to find its just not what it used to be so you can sometimes find some real bargains that have only been ridden for a few miles, this way you can get a more expensive/ lighter etc bike for the price of one of the cheaper end of the range.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Ghost are tremendous bikes.

I sold my last one for £100 off what I paid a year later and bought another full sus badboy.

Have a look for some here:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=81698

This is an example of the amount you are looking at spending but I did not have this bike FYI.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

When I was looking for a bike there were some great deals in Decathlon, I was only wanting a £300 one so I got one in Edinburgh Bike for for your budget there are some great bikes with remote lock out forks, deore chainsets etc.

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-81-2012-mountain-bike-grey-id_8168918.html


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Posted this on Bike Radar too.

Basically, out of the ones I've listed they advise to go for the Boardman.

I do prefer the looks of the Fury, but the boardman apparently has better forks and is a lighter bike.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I'd go for the boardman, frames are top notch with smooth welds they almost look like carbon. They also have superb geometry and as they generally sit as the best bikes at their price point, you'll struggle to get better for your money.

I've a giant mountain bike but recently swapped my cube road bike for a boardman carbon and it is absolutely stunning to ride so I'm a big fan of the brand now


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Try harder to find a Cube Acid


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> Try harder to find a Cube Acid


I was just about to say that, lol.


----------



## Billy Whizz (Dec 15, 2009)

Pauls Cycles

Cube LTD £600 - Very good spec for the price.

I've had 2 MTB's from them in the past, both have been bargains...


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> I was just about to say that, lol.


Sometimes people just need to be told........twice :lol:


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Billy Whizz said:


> Pauls Cycles
> 
> Cube LTD £600 - Very good spec for the price.
> 
> I've had 2 MTB's from them in the past, both have been bargains...


I bought one a few weeks ago.

Cant beat a Cube LTD 2012 for £600.

here she is.........










Plus a few new bit's...........


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

how about straying from the path & buying a bike on its equipment not its head badge ?

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...roduct/review-diamondback-bikes-apex-13-47080


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd go with the Boardman from your choices but I think I'd also look at what's available locally on ebay/gumtree, there are some great second hand buys that come up.


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

Go with your heart. Saying a bike is lighter to justify is a bit wrong in my opinion. ( I'm a dyed in the wool bike nut, 4 in my stable, all bought on function, with a bit of fashion. 3 of em are now black). Ask yourself, if the bike is 1 kilo lighter, could you make yourself 1 kilo lighter, or more? 

All are good, the main bits for me are:
Frame, strong, tough and looking good
Wheels, these are the bits that do make a difference weight wise, though a change of tyre can do wonders.
Stop, go is good but stop is better, good brakes a necessity and an aftermarket pad can help loads
Go, drivetrain bits wear out and can be replaced, rear mechs cost more than fronts.

I've a soft spot for Voodoo, was on my shortlist but I bought a rock lobster 853 12 years ago. Numerous changes but I still have it and still love it.

Enjoy your shopping, it's sometimes the best bit I think.


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

I've owned a range of mountain bikes for a variety of purposes but I think that if I was spending 600 bucks I'd be plumping for a Specialized Rockhopper. I have last year's version in my stable and it's an excellent bike, lightweight but very strongly constructed. One thing I would recommend you do though is upgrade the pedals.


----------

